# Sali Mali Improvement



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok here is a short vid of the improvement in Sali in a social setting. For those of you that are not aware of the problem it can be seen on one of my other threads.
thanks for the help Rik, Joby, Terrisita, Natasha Muse and Particularly Debbie Skinner. Thanks also to everyone else that posted in that thread, sorry if I havn't mentioned you by name your input was appreciated.
Here's the vid, windy day, beware of sound volume.
thanks
Matt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRbKBl7a5oE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> Ok here is a short vid of the improvement in Sali in a social setting. For those of you that are not aware of the problem it can be seen on one of my other threads.
> thanks for the help Rik, Joby, Terrisita, Natasha Muse and Particularly Debbie Skinner. Thanks also to everyone else that posted in that thread, sorry if I havn't mentioned you by name your input was appreciated.
> Here's the vid, windy day, beware of sound volume.
> thanks
> ...


Much improved. She's now more focused on you as the tug/reward source. Now I'd go to a kick ass attention heel with her focused on you not the tug and mark/reward also she chooses to focus on you instead of the people in the environment. Now right her focus on the ball/tug [prey] which helps keep her in that state of mind as opposed to reactive snarl but I would work on you being able to do that other than just the prey object. I like the tug on the line for a lot of reasons. If her out isn't secure, have two rather than create all that stress/conflict in that environment. I'd have to watch again but failure to out could be due to the stress of the work in that environment which says to me it went too long. I seriously hope there wasn't an e-collar correction. Be careful, how you ended here is enough to ruin what you gained. Learn what her thresholds are But again,good work and definitely on the right track.

T


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the reply, no e-collars here, illegal in Wales.
Yeah I do wish I had brought another tug with me.
I shall get on with the suggestions above and do another vid when success is imminent


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Two more vids. First is at a carnival with a flyball demo packing up going on right next to where we are with loose dogs and kids everywhere. Second vid is out and about in town where the original vids were done so high distraction and association with previous behaviour.

Vid 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ix8aL7Hil3I

Vid 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SREahqLFoak

Opinions, flames and chuckles all welcome as usual.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing 

vid #2 is set for private...


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't press the publish button, mended now!


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Very nice progress Matt!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks dude!

How you doing dude? You got yourself a new prospect yet?


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Matt Vandart said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> How you doing dude? You got yourself a new prospect yet?


I'm keeping busy. Haven't followed you and Sali closely but I check in on the forum now and then. It's awesome to watch the two of you learning and progressing!

No prospects yet. I've got about a year to go before my life situation will be suitable for a puppy. I could take on an adult dog right now, but I much prefer starting with a puppy so I'm planning on just waiting.

Been thinking real hard about trying a Dutch Shepherd. I'd still like to work a Dobermann but there are just isn't anyone I know of here in the US _consistently_ producing decent dogs. Since I want to start with a pup it's really important to find a breeder who produces good dogs on a regular basis, not just a few random ones out of numerous litters. Since I don't have trusted connections in Europe I think that option would be too much of a gamble. 

Seems like the vast majority of Dobermann breeders here in the US wouldn't know what a good working dog was if it bit them in the ass. lol, If one did they would probably have it euthanized.

There are a few breeders talking the talk, we shall see what they actually produce.


----------

